# First Camper



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Well me and the wife are having our first child, a daughter and while her head is full of clothes and painting and cribs I'm thinking about first camping trip and fishing poles and .22s. Sorry any offended people but that is just how I am. My question is I am an avid backpacker and camper but the most I have ever had protection wise was a tent but with the little one and wife I'm told I must have a camper. Does anybody have good recommendations for a bumper pull that can be pulled by a half ton truck? What has worked for you and what hasn't?


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Also I want something that can go down more than pavement...my idea of camping is not the KOA or the first spot off the highway if you know what I mean.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Kinda like asking what house should I buy. Here's a few general pointers.

Sounds like you want to camp off the beaten path (no electricity). For the best life of the battery only drain it to 50%. Furnaces, nowdays, have to have fans so they drain the battery quickly. Mine lasts two nights and the battery is dead so to only drain to 50%, it's one night. LED lights are best for low wattage to conserve the battery. You could get a solar panel and a charge controller to put some charge back in the battery.

Get at least 4 inch thick mattresses for best comfort. 

I have the small Coleman pop-up tent trailer. It is nothing to tow and I have taken it into some rough places. It's not big enough for a propane fridge. I have slept in it comfortably down to 10 degrees. You need a thick mattress under you for insulation, two sleeping bags, and someone to snuggle up to. I turn on the furnace in the morning to warm the place before I get up. Tent trailers are best for hot summer weather because they can be opened up more than a hard sided one.

Get a propane fridge. If you go back into the boonies, you don't want to be coming out every three days to get Ice for the cooler. A propane, AC and/or DC fridge is more versatile.

I'm fine with pooping in the woods but you need to check with the wife and see if she wants a chemical toilet.

Some trailers have a place on the outside for you to hook up the stove. This keeps the heat outside in the hot weather.

Get a screenhouse. You don't want to be cooped up in the trailer if it rains.
http://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/field-n-forest-copper-falls-13x13-screenhouse/0000000076868

Happy camping.


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

who is telling you that a camper is necessary. My husband and I camped for many years with three kids and a tent. Lots of stuff to haul, but we had many many nights of great family fun. We upgraded to a pop-up coleman and I have even seen some REALLY rugged 4 wheel drive looking pop-ups but couldn't tell you the brand. 

We camp for a week each summer at the beach in a National park campground with very few amenities (cold showers and flush toilets only) Have bathed kids in the dish pan at the campsite too.

Camping is whatever you make it. Enjoy!!! Pass it on to the next generation.

Only thing I can recommend you don't do is try geocaching while pulling the camper. You can get into some reeeaaally tight spots and it takes a 25 point turn to get out of those.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

My wife is telling me a camper is necessary...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We have been talking about building our own camper here.
http://www.go2gbo.com/forums/the-do-it-yourselfer's-lounge/did-you-ever-make-your-own-camper/
One member Ironglow has built them that can be towed with a little 4 cyd Ford Ranger.
He says his are so light and small you can tow it deep into the woods trails with a ATV.

You can buy them pre built also.

We camped with our tent all thru our two kids and the daughter still tent camps today with her kids.

 Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Cargo vans work well until the children get too big for the seat. And you can easily pack a tent into the van. We did van camping with 2 kids for several years. We used an extended 1/2 ton Ford. You can easily fit a full sized bed into an extended van. Or cut down a sheet of heavy plywood, set it up on buckets or other props that are similar height, and put a foam or air mattress on top. Lots of storage under the makeshift bed.

Since your wife is the one wanting the camper, she earns the responsibility of picking it out. She won't be happy if we pick one out for her.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Haha you may have a point there.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

The Newer Campers are light enough to pull easy with Full Size Half Ton Pickup.

We Tent Camped for years, bought a Camper used it one time. We camped on the river under a Tarp. My wife said this is what we enjoy so get rid of the Camper,

Get this the next year lived in a Tent. Yes we had a house but Tent was still home for a year. Then next 17 years lived in a Shack in a very isolated area, Loved every minute. :runforhills: :banana: :kiss:

big rockpile


----------

